# Murder Mystery?



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I like the idea.First you need either a dead body OR a missing person and a trail of blood.The idea naturally is to solve the murder and get a prize(maybe).If it is going to be an outside mystery then leave various clues(such as bloody glove,a finger or other body parts).Some has to be the villian,so once all the clues are together then you gotta figure out when and how the murder was done.Good luck!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

And with your clues such as the glove mentioned by Rod you can put a tag with an ID number on it or a company name the have something like a checkbook with a payment to the company for the purchase of the gloves as another clue or even a receipt. Body parts can have jewelry with small clues or clothing with tage's made up with a company name that could represent the killer's name as a metaphor or something.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*OR........You could host a "Vampire Feast".

Have one of your friends dress as Dracula--Keeping strickly with the character at ALL times, using the whole "Drippy" accent and all. At various times during the party--when Drac feels the time is right, he will nonchalantly either bite his victim on the neck, wrist, etc. or if he chooses(as with male victims) hands them a small rubber bat, painted with red,(or white if the lights are too dim) that reads "Bitten", also slipping them a pair of those cheezy fake vampire teeth at the same time.

Your job being, to keep track of all those "bitten" till your down to ONE. Try and quietly spread around to the others, which ONE is left, so that when Drac makes his announcement, they will all have their teeth in and can give an uncomfortable stare to the poor unfortunate "Last Soul Survivor" When the time comes, you have Drac announce, "WHO HAS YET TO BE IMMORTALIZED?", (everyone stares at the fresh meat, not caring if they say "ME" or NOT. Then Drac says, "WHERE ARE MY CHILDREN OF THE NIGHT!?", At that time everybody bares their teeth and begins snarling and inching toward "Fresh stuff", lunging at the last second---scaring the Bee-geebers out of them!

Works really well with "Scaredy Cat" types.

OH! And if your any kind of host--you'll give them a great reward for being the "Bait". LOL

You're invations could read something like this:

A BITE WITH THE COUNT
Count Vladimer Dracul invites you for a bite.
^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^
Time:00:00 October 31st 2003
300 years after his family was butchered 
in the family castle in Transilvania.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
As the last surviving member of the family,
Count Dracul, now relocated to the
US, brings together all those
suspected of the gruesomedeed of murdering
his family...UH...As a fun night of celebration, and merriment! *


"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

You're so wise Wicked,hows about me taking you to see Charlie Brown versus Laetherface?!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Do they still sell those "How To Host A Murder" game packs? They come with invitations and descriptions for the guests as to what their characters are supposed to act like.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Try some of these links Chuck 
http://www.host-a-murder.com/
http://www.mystery-games.com/howtohosmur.html
http://www.djmcadam.com/mystery-dinner.html
I hope these help.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The Halloween Murder has downloadable character profiles, invitations, rules, and clues.


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Thank you all! Great ideas. I think this years Halloween party is going to be one to remember!! Has any of you done this at a Halloween party before? I'm curious how well it went over.
Thanks!


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*That's right Rod....just ask "Wicked the Wise" LOL. When Charlie vs. Leatherface comes out, I'd be happy to go see it with you. But me being "Wise" and all--I don't forsee that happening anytime in the future...unless, You make your own production--borrow your buddies camcorder! LOL
*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

As the scene opens, Charlie Brown is approaching Snoopy's doghouse with a dog dish in his hand. He looks forelorn, having been rejected by the "little red haired girl" for the thousanth time over a nearly forty year span of time.

Charlie Brown: Snoopy! Supper time!

He leans down, inspecting the interior of the doghouse. Frowning, he looks on top of the doghouse, then on all sides.

Charlie Brown: Come on, Snoopy. It's supper time! When we were on Broadway that not only brought you running, but it had you breaking into song!

Before the the kid with the big, round, bald head with a squiggle in the front serving as a suggestion of hair can say another thing or express another badly animated emotion, something falls from the sky, hitting him squarly between the eyes. He falls flat on the ground. Little badly animated wisps of smoke rise from his body, indicating he has been knocked unconcious. 

Lucy, looking as bitchy as a forty-year-old suffering the first pangs of menopause even though she's supposed to be seven enters from stage left. She looks down at Charlie Brown and frowns.

Lucy: Oh, Charlie Brown! You're the Charlie Browniest!

Charlie Brown: (coming around slowly, as indicated by some badly animated swirling lines over his head) Wha...? What happened?

Lucy: Somebody has hacked up your stupid dog, Charlie Brown.

Charlie Brown: MY dog?

Charlie Brown lifts the thing that hit him in the head, which has been lying at his side. He holds it in front of his face. It's his dog, Snoopy's, head, which has been neatly sheared off at the neck. Charlie Brown does a typical cartoon "take" in reaction.

Charlie Brown: Snoo...Snoo...Snoopy?

Lucy (bitchy and annoyed) There's parts of him all over the place, Charlie Brown. He came flying out of...that place!

Lucy does a 190 degree turn and points off camera to the left. Charlie Brown follows the gesture. Then he does a badly animated double "take."

Charlie Brown: You mean the house where the strange people who used to work at the slaughter house live?

Lucy: Yes.

Charlie Brown: You mean the place Linus went to hand out watch tower literature and never came back from? 

Lucy: Well, we did find an inch-wide blood-stained patch of his stupid blanket in the bushes, Charlie Brown, but yes. That place.

Charlie Brown: Oh, gosh! You mean Snoopy went THERE?

Lucy: Yes. And the little red haired *****...err...I mean GIRL went with him!

Charlie Brown slaps his forehead with his right hand in a badly animated gesture.

Charlie Brown: Not the little red haired girl! She might be in danger! We have to help her, Lucy.

Lucy: (scowling) Oh, all right, Charlie Brown. But only because I have nothing better to do, and I'm drawn as being too young to have PMS, even though everyone knows I've been having it for the past four decades.

Charlie Brown: Huh?

Lucy: (shaking her head) Nothing.

Charlie Brown and Lucy begin walking stage left. A badly drawn stone wall in the foreground covers their lower torso. The wall seems to last forever, even though due to budget considerations, the same six stones are seen passing over and over again.

Charlie Brown: You don't think that the weird neighbors, who are never seen but always have this dead and rotting smell coming from their house and always have these really big barbecues everytime a new mailman shows up and then disappears had anything to do with Snoopy and the little red haired girl, do you?

Lucy: (turning with an outstretched palm) Advice, five cents.

Charlie Brown: (shaking his head while muttering under his breath) Mercenary *****.

Lucy: (Turning with an expression on her face that would melt lead) What did you say?

Charlie Brown: Err...Look! I think it's the Blair Witch!

Lucy turns and continues to walk with Charlie Brown in her wake. Soon, they reach a strange, eerily silent farm house. Lucy turns to Charlie Brown. Charlie Brown stares at Lucy, then at the farm house. He gulps hard in an exaggerated, badly animated gesture.

Lucy: (with her hands on her hips in a REALLY bitchy gesture) Are you going in, Charlie Brown?

Charlie Brown: (turning pure white) Well...I...ahhh...errr...welll....

Lucy: What's the matter? Chicken?

Charlie Brown: Well...ah...ummm...errr...

Lucy: (reaching out and shaking Charlie Brown) They hacked up Linus! They hacked up Snoopy, Charlie Brown! They have the little red haired girl! Are you going to let them get away with it?

Charlie Brown: Well..err...ahhh...ummmm...errr...

Lucy slaps him. Charlie Brown's head turns all the way around like a school globe. He reaches out with both hands to catch and stop it.

Charlie Brown: Thanks, Lucy. I needed that.

Lucy: (pointing toward the house) Go get them, Charlie Brown! The little red haired girl is counting on you!

Charlie Brown: (pounding his fist into his hand in a badly animated gesture indicating determination) I'll go all right. And I will save that little red haired girl. And then she'll notice me. Then she'll like me. Then she'll talk to me. Why, when she sees how brave I am, she might even want to hold my hand and...

Lucy slaps him again.

Lucy: Just go do it!

Charlie Brown stares at Lucy. Then he turns and stares at the house. Then, with an exaggerated, determined look, he walks to the left, off camera. The scene changes perspective. Lucy is in the extreme foreground. Her back is turned to the camera as she watches Charlie Brown walk with shaky legs toward the front porch of the weird house. He stops on the porch, turns, and looks at Lucy. She raises a hand and waves him on. Turning, he opens the front door of the weird house and goes inside.

Close up on Lucy.

Lucy: (wiping her forehead) Blockhead! Good! That's the last we'll see of good old Charlie Brown. With him, that blanket totting biblical wimp Linus and that infuriating leg-humping dillusional dog Snoopy out of the way, I'll be screwing Shroeder on top of his stupid piano in no time! I'll have him using that stupid bust of Beetoven as a dildo! Why...

Suddenly, the air is pierced with the sound of a gasoline engine firing up. The whinny sound is like a lawnmover..or...a chainsaw!

Close up on Lucy's terrified face.

Medium shot of the house as the door explodes outward. Close up on a nightmarish adult figure with a grotesque mask seemingly made of human skin. Zoom back to show the chainsaw he's holding. He thrusts it forward in a gesture toward Lucy.

Lucy begins to run to the right. The same six bricks on the wall in the foreground flash past. The chainsaw weilding maniac behind her is catching up, growing ever closer.

Lucy runs toward a pile of orange and brown leafs piled under a badly drawn tree. She trips over a football that had been lying hidden beneath them.

Lucy: (lifting the football before her eyes) Stupid football! Why...it's Charlie Brown's football!

Suddenly she turns in terror as she realizes that the masked, chainsaw weiling manic is standing in front of her. She screams and tries to get up. The chainsaw maniac slashes downward, cutting off her leg.

Lucy: Hey! What did you do that for? Now everyone is going to have to call me peg!

The maniac slashes with his chainsaw again, first cutting off her other leg, then both her arms and finally her head. Then he proceeds to slice and dice the rest of her into bits the size of peanuts.

He steps back, covered in the splattered blood of his innocent victim and turns off his chainsaw. He tosses it aside. Then, with one deft -- albeit badly animated -- move, he whips off his mask. Charlie Brown's face is revealed in sudden, pointless lightening.

The camera zooms back as Charlie Brown unbuttons his long coat. As the lightening flashes (once again, for no particular reason other than dramatic effect) Charlie Brown is seen to be sitting on Linus' shoulders, who, in turn, is sitting on Shroeder's shoulders.

Charlie Brown: Pull that damn football out from under me, will you?

Linus: Call my blanket stupid, will you?

Shroeder: Me? On MY piano? I'd turn gay first!

Charlie Brown and Linus jump down. Facing each other, Charlie Brown, Linus and Shroeder jump up and do a high five. Then turn and point at the tiny, bloody remains of Lucy.

Charile Brown, Linus, Shroeder: (Simultaneously) *****!

They walk away, laughing, as the familiar strains of a piano play and the credits roll.

Fade to black







Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*OMG!!!!!!! LMFAO!! That was ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!! You have got to sell that to someone David so they can make a black market short anamation flick.
You are genius! I can't stop laughing!!! I gotta print this one up, LMAOROTF!!! I told Mysty the story and I think she busted some stiches!!!

(Wicked laughs endlessly sounding like Snoopy defeating the Red Baron)*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, all I want to know is if you think the little red haired girl will LIKE me now?



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*If she doesn't fall madly in love with you, she has absolutely NO sense of humor, or appreciation for the finer things in life! hehehehe*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, you never know...she might be from Australia. Say, where DID Charlie Brown drop that chainsaw?



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*OOOOoooooo Damn![:O]*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

This is the way I wrote my murder mystery for my house.
I spread out a bunch of blank papers around on the floor, one for each character (25).
Then I went around writing their names on the top of each page.
Then as I would get ideas of the inter-relationships between the characters I would pick up and write the ideas on the one or two character sheets pertaining to the relationship.
This helped me to organise and yet not forget any of the characters(easy to do when you get all involved with just a few and you are trying to flesh-out 25 parts!) the blank paper serves to remind you as you look out over the floor.
Of course my characters were sort of peculair to this house and it's strange features.
I wrote 12 male and 12 female parts then a "?" part, that could be either male or female, sort of an unknown(sexuality) alien being.
Of course when it's actually time to play the game, if some of the parts get mixed, (male playing female and dressing the part) alot of fun gets potentially created this way too!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*What was the scenario?*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

The scenario was this:

It was a dark night at Raven's Grin. Gym was in the basement, laying little pieces of paper on the floor. There were twelve with women's names on them and another 12 with men's names. He ran from one group to the other, giggling maniacly. 
Smiling at his work, he held a final piece of paper in his hand. "This one," he cried to no one in particular, "could be a guy...then again, it might not be!"
Lightening flashed outside, illuminating the basement through the tiny window lining the top.
He looked at the paper again. "And if it's a guy," he said to it. "It has to wear a DRESS!"
Thunder boomed as the lightening flashed.
Suddenly, a Victoria's Secret catalouge fluttered to the floor from out of nowhere. Gym stared at it in surprise. He knew his stash of Playboys was hidden in the rafters, but he had never seen THIS before.
As he stared, the pages began to flutter and flip over themselves. Before Gym could move a muscle, he was suddenly drawn down into the catalouge by some mysterious, unidentifiable, irresistable force.
Thunder raged overhead. A mysterious wind -- that had no earthly business being there -- blew through the basement, blowing the catalouge open to page 42. And there, trapped forever with a look of horror and dispair on his face was Gym, wearing a really nice green silk bra and matching thong. Below it were the words..."also comes in pink, blue and black."



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*HEh HEh HEh HEh HEh, laid out lushiously atop a piano, looking much like John Malkovich, rubbing the smooth green silk, and the photo catching the glimmer of drool running out the left corner of his slightly smerking lips.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

LMFAOROTF!!!!
Who says catalouges can't be fun?




Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Soul Survivor (Aug 18, 2003)

All your ideas rock all!

Go back to the Addams Family! 

Cassie,Soul Survivors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks, Cassie. And by the way, welcome to the Halloweenforum. As I think you can see, we all have a pretty good time here!




Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Soul Survivor (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks,but my name isnt Cassie.Thats just a line from the movie Soul Survivors,and Cassie is the one who said it.

Go back to the Addams Family! 

Cassie,Soul Survivors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Oops! Now it's my bad, cause I've used it talking to you a few times now. But its too bad it's not your name. I kinda like Cassie.



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Soul Survivor (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks,but my real name is much prettier.

Go back to the Addams Family! 

Cassie,Soul Survivors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, I now know. Erica is a much prettier name. Glad to have you here on the forum, Erica.




Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well how are you Much Prettier? That's a cool name LOL.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

bravo for the twisted Peanuts gang....beats the hell out of the Great Pumpkin ANYDAY.
My man, you are definitely warped.....lovin it!
hehehehehehe still laughing
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I still think that they should have cut off at least one of her arms!HEHEHEHE!Hey David,where's my quarter??!!lol.If I ever come out to CA.beers are on me!

rod spain

P.S.To our new"soul survivor"welcome to our little family.Have yourself a good time.See David,I didn't even plug my website www.creativecorpses.com.GOTTCHA!!!LOL!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Sounds like a plan to me, Rod.*flips a conceptual quarter upwards to towards the last post* There you go, bud!

Thought you might like that Ann! Maybe next time I should write "Barney meets Michael Myers". Of course, that one would be easy...

As the scene opens, Barney the purple dinosaur is singing a sappy song to a whole bunch of little kids who are being paid to act as if they like it. Suddenly, the stage backdrop falls over forward and Michael Myers is seen standing there, staring at Barney. The children stop their squeeling despite the fact that cue cards are telling them to keep it up. They all stare at Michael, then they all stare at Barney. Barney just stares at Michael. Michael only stands there.

Barney: (gulping) I love you!!!!

Michael produces a large butcher's knife, steps forward and proceeds to hack Barney into tiny purple shreds. Instead of running in panic, the children on the set begin to applaude. Then the camera men begin to applaude. The director applaudes. The audience not only applaudes, but starts hooting and doing whistles and cat calls. The guy with the cue cards throws all of them away except the one that says "Applause." The news department cuts into the broadcast and announces what happened as if it were Christmas. The sound of the nationwide applause is so loud and deafening that the crew of the International Space Station can hear it. They start to celebrate. A Vulcan starship that had been avoiding the planet as insignicant hears the applause and changes its mind, figuring now that earth might be worth a visit after all. The Governor of California gives Michael Myers a civic award. The President of the United States not only gives Michael Myers a presidential pardon, but an award for service to the country about and beyond the call of duty. Michael spends the rest of his demonic and unnatural life being patted on the back by talk show hosts.

Fade to black.




Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Thought you might like that Ann! Maybe next time I should write "Barney meets Michael Myers". Of course, that one would be easy...*

I have a classic WAV file of Bart Simpson yelling "Get him" and the sound of a chainsaw squealing... of course included is that diabolical laugh of Barts 
Your mind never ceases to amaze me

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Now does Michael chop up the talk shows After he does his interview?!

rod spain


----------



## Soul Survivor (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh my!

Go back to the Addams Family! 

Cassie,Soul Survivors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Nah, Rod. They get him first, since they're all a bunch of HACKS!



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

David,Touche'

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Now does Michael chop up the talk shows After he does his interview?!*

you know actually I'd like to turn them BOTH loose on all the Reality TV, bwhahahahahahaha....Sure has given me a lot of time to read 

Hey, speaking of chopping. I watched Nip/Tuck last night for the first time on FX. All I'll say is... I REALLY LIKED it and there is a VERY good reason it is on after 10pm <EG>...and yes, it could be put in the "Horror" category, depending on your specific definition.

ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Exerp from the FOX News at ten....

...FOX television's new fall line-up of reality shows got off to a bad start today as an unknown man in a white mask appeared suddenly, killed everyone involved in the project with a variety of kitchen utensils and then burned down the luxurious home FOX had intended to give to the show's winning participant as a grand prize. Although police officials are showing reluctance in releasing a suspects name, it is widely believed that former serial killer Michael Myers, who recently won nationwide acclaim for ridding the airwaves of Barney the vile purple dinosaur, was involved. A press spokesman for Myers has denied that the masked maniacal killer had anything to do with the reality show tradgety, stating that Myers "was doing a gig in Vegas at the time." The unnamed spokesman also denied that Myers had beheaded Tonight Show host Jay Leno and the entire audience of the Tonight Show with a silver coffee service platter during a guest appearance last week. "That was just good special effects..." the spokesman said. Leno and the entire audience of the Tonight Show are still listed as missing. When informed of recent events surrounding Myers, a shocked President George Bush, who last week presented the former serial killer with a blanket presidential pardon as way of thanks for his efforts in the Barney affair, said, "Oh my gosh! Have I made ANOTHER boo boo?" The presidential press secretary then denied that the white house has suspicions that Myers is secretly Sadam Hussin beneath the mask or that Bush has entertained thoughts of having him nuked. Meanwhile, California Governor Gray Davis, who last week awarded Myers with a citizen's award said, "Hey, that wasn't MY idea! It was Swarzengger's! I only did it first cause I don't want to get recalled!" Davis then said the only way to deal with the Myers threat is to triple current property taxes in California. While FOX officials are appauled at the loss of their ratings grabbing reality TV show, they say they intend to fill the time slot with re-runs of "The Simpsons" until someone manages to pick up all the pieces. In other news..."




Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Who needs comedy shows when ya got David doing the commentaries!

rod spain


----------



## Soul Survivor (Aug 18, 2003)

Thats for sure. hehe

Go back to the Addams Family! 

Cassie,Soul Survivors


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bravo David 
should we be paying you to make us laugh?
Remember, BEER GOOD...BEER FOAMY <EG>
heheheheehehehe
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

So pay me all ready!!!! Where's the beer??? Where's the beer??? And deliver it either wearing the coctail waitress sailor suit showing lots of leg and cleavage, the Annette Funicello rubber mickey mouse suit allowing the wearer to place the ears anywhere they like, or the simple funeral parlor open in the back dead guy suit from the re-make of "Night of the Living Dead." In fact, if you wear THAT one we could call this "Happy Hour of the Living Dead."

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Sorry David,I don't look good in a coctail waitress dress OR MICKEY MOUSE ears!I don't have a lot of cleavage either.OHH,I'm sorry.Were you talking to me???!!!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, great! So you send one of your corpses (from www.creativecorpses.com) dressed in the waitress sailor costume instead! And the beer's warm! Wow! What a pal!



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Make sure they have cleavage!LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

They do! But it's rotting! Talk about your ultimate boobie prize!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Sorta like a walk down mammery lane, don't you think?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:ROD SAYS:
> Sorry David,I don't look good in a coctail waitress dress OR MICKEY MOUSE ears!I don't have a lot of cleavage either.OHH,I'm sorry.Were you talking to me???!!!LOL.


 now this I think would be a priceless picture......I am sure it belongs right in the HORROR album, bwhahahaha



> quote:So pay me all ready!!!! Where's the beer??? Where's the beer??? And deliver it either wearing the coctail waitress sailor suit showing lots of leg and cleavage, the Annette Funicello rubber mickey mouse suit allowing the wearer to place the ears anywhere they like, or the simple funeral parlor open in the back dead guy suit from the re-make of "Night of the Living Dead." In fact, if you wear THAT one we could call this "Happy Hour of the Living Dead."


 Hey the "Weather is Here"... The beer is on ICE ready for a weekend of pool side, bar b quing and MAKING halloween props.

*DEEP THOUGHTS*
If you show cleavage while drinking ALOT of beer~~ You usually wind up spilling the beer on mentioned cleavage. I know this for a FACT.

Happy hour of the living dead... I LIke it and resemble that remark also. Amazes me how MUCH I relate to this group of strange individuals. finally feel like I beling somewhere ::bows:: to you all 

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

You know, Ann, I've always wondered about the cleavage spillage thing...thanks for keeping us abreast of these details!

And as far at "the Happy Hour of the Living Dead" goes....


Ben hastily parked the truck he'd managed to escape in and stumbled into the bar. All hell had broken loose everywhere else, but there didn't seem to be any flesh eaters around here, and Ben seriously needed a drink.

The bar was dark inside and nearly empty. Ben hurried over to the bar and sat down on one of the stools. The bartender was busily mixing something behind the bar.

"You look all in a dither, friend," the bartender said without looking up.

"It's hell on earth outside," Ben managed to gasp, placing a cigarette in his mouth with a shaking hand. "It's pure hell on earth?"

"Where are you headed?" the bartender asked.

"Oh, I don't know. I thought I might just drive until I run out of gas. If I'm lucky, I'll chance upon a farmhouse full of people where we can board up all the windows and wait for help to arrive."

The bartender chuckled. "Good plan," he said. "So what'll you have first?"

"Oh, I don't know," Ben said, smoking nervously. "What's that you're mixiing?"

"Zombies. Want one?"

Ben whinced at the word. "No thanks," he said. "Just give me a cold one."

The bartender looked up and smiled. "No problem," he said.

It was only then that Ben saw the dozen maritini olive swords stuck in the bartenders eyes and the corkscrew that protruded from the side of his neck. The bartender opened his mouth in a wide, toothy smile. His teeth were covered with fresh blood that dripped down his chin.

Ben bolted off the stool and out the door. "Even the damn farmhouse has got to be better than this, man," he muttered as the door slammed behind him.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

you are so WARPED...I swear you slay me sometimes.
I would hate to be a cobweb in your mind....
That was funny
But I can't believe you didn't include ANY cleavage.....

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I DIDN'T mention cleavage? Oh, man, now I feel like such a BOOB!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

rolls eyes & smirks....
hehehehehe

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

_I didn't know things could become such a mess...
Gotta fifty-foot woman
In a five-foot dress!_

The Tubes, _Attack of the 50-Foot Woman_


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Attack of the 50-Foot Olive

As the scene opens, Popeye the Sailor is tying a skiff to the dock. Sea gulls are flying around above him. Olive Oil, wearing a a bikini top and a thong, approaches from behind him.

Olive Oil: Ohhhhh. Popeye! I'm so nervous about this new bathing suit you bought for me! I think it's too, well, revealing!

Popeye: (turning) Akk, akk, akk, akk! You looks like a vision and that's to be sure, Olive!

Olive Oil: (turning) But don't you think it shows a little too much cheek?

Popeye stares at Olive's non-existent butt for a while, then the pipe in his mouth begins to twirl with a sort of whistling sound.

Popeye: (dropping the rope and muttering to himself) If me pipe were in cheeks like those, it'd be smokin' itself!

Olive Oil: What?

Popeye: Ummm...umm...I says, says I, that yer a lovely vision...like a mermaid on a desert Island.

Olive Oil: But don't mermaids have tails?

Popeye: Aye, they do. And yer showin' plenty o' tail yerself, Olive!

Olive Oil: (blushing) Oh...Popeye!

Olive's eyes wander to Popeye's navy issue trousers, and her eyes extend for a second three inches beyond her face.

Olive Oil: Well, I can see that the one-eyed Moby is happy with my new bathing suit too!

Confused at first, Popeye finally looks down. His pipe spins, and his face turns scarlet.

Olive Oil: I guess this means you are happy to see me!

Popeye: (crossing his bulgy forearms in front of his pants) Errr...argh...uhh...ack ack ack ack ack ack!

Popeye backs away, but Olive puts a stringbean arm around him, stopping him. 

Olive Oil: Oh, Popeye! You needn't be so shy! We've known each other for almost 60 years, after all.

Popeye: (turning scarlet and backing slowly away) I knows that, knows I. But I likes bein' proper!

Olive Oil: Proper is nice. But you can take things to an extreme. I'm not getting any younger, after all.

Popeye: (continuing to back away, muttering) If I was lookin' fer younger, I'd unfearl me colors on Brittany Spears!

Olive Oil: What?

Popeye: Err...I says, say I, that yer desires leaves me in tears!

Olive Oil: Oh.

Suddenly, Bluto enters, glaring at Olive's bare bottom while licking his chops. Olive immediately throws her stingbean arms over her non-existant chest.

Bluto: Well, I was of a mind to have meself a burger whilst I was in port. Nice o' ye to provide the buns!

Olive begins to blush, and Popeye's pipe begins spinning again. His bulgy arms start pumping behind his back like a pissed off rooster. But before he and Bluto can start fighting, a gigantic flying saucer appears overhead. A bright light comes from beneath it, shining on Olive. She looks up, terrified.

Flying Saucer: (in an amphified voice) Sister! No longer will you suffer the humiliation of male dominence! No longer will men step on you! From now on, you'll do the steping!

Bathed in the mysterious beam from the flying saucer, Olive suddenly grows to a height of 50 feet. She looks down at herself, glad her suit was made of spandex. Then she looks at Bluto and glares.

Olive Oil: For 60 years you've been chasing me, and for 60 years I've been telling you to shove off! 

Bluto: (horrified, backing away) Well, I thought you might change your mind!

Olive Oil: (enraged) Change my mind? How many times has Popeye had to kick your ass when you wouldn't leave me alone?

Bluto: Well, lots of times, I guess...

Olive Oil: Then when are you gonna get a clue?

Bluto: (confused) When? Well, never. It's my job to try and steal you from Popeye. I was hired to get my ass kicked! You really think I find a skinny ***** with a high whinny voice like yours a turn on? Come on, babe! This is just a gig! If I didn't do this, all I could get would be extra work on "The Little Mermaid". And I'd rather get my ass kicked by some spinach-eating freak with bulging forearms than some stupid fish named Flouder! I mean, come on, I got my pride!

Olive Oil: (red-faced with fury) Skinny? Whinny voice? *****?

Olive raises an over-size and over-stated booth the size of an MTA bus.

Olive Oil: I'll show you what a ***** is!

Olive stomps on Bluto and then grinds her foot in a semi-circular motion. Popeye watches, his pipe spinning at warp speed. Olive turns to him, glaring.

Olive Oil: Well, what about it, sailor boy? What you got to show me?

Stunned for a moment, Popeye just stares upward at the 50 foot Olive, wondering what's keeping her thong together. Finally, coming to his senses, Popeye reaches into his sailor shirt and comes out with a can of spinach. He squeezes it and the lid flies off. Then he pours the contents into his mouth and chews. As he swallows, lightening goes off, tanks fire cannnons and nuclear weapons seem to go off. But instead of the power being manifested in the sailor's biceps, it all goes into his...ummmm...lower anatomy.

Olive Oil: (eyes cartoon bulging again) Ohhhhhhh....Popeye!!!!

Popeye: (Proudly) I yam what I yam...and then some!

Across America, housewives with "something" missing in their lives that had been watching cartoons with their tots suddenly bolt to cars, minivans, SUV's and station wagons in a long caravan to the supermarket. Soon, the canned vegetable sections of stores across the country are depleted of spinach. Growers are mystified then terrified as several are lyched by rabid women (all, oddly enough, married to men named Earl) because of the spinach shortage. "If that skinny little sailor man can take care of a fifty-foot beanpole, then Earl can certainly take care of ME!" one of them was heard shouting as she was stuffed into a police car one Thursday.

Meanwhile, on an otherwise abandoned dock, a skinny sailor with one good eye and a pipe dressed in a blue shirt and white captain's hat dances on top of a fifty foot tall Olive Oil, who is lying down, having fallen into a swoon.

Popeye: I'm Popeye the sailor man! I'm Popeye the sailor man! I got a good finish cause I eats me spinach! I'm Popeye the sailor man!

Popeye blows a whistle blast from his pipe and winks with his good eye.

Fade to black.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I think I saw this story in Playgirl magazine not too long ago, LOL 
"Of all the dingy's that sailed the sea....Popeye's is the only one for me!" (Courtsey of Dr. Demento)*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I'll be to pay you on Tuesday for some Olive Oil today!"Whimpy"

rod spain


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

If I was able to drink all my beer off of cleavage,,, I would be a complete alcoholic!!!!


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

This is strange.... I started this thread about a murder mystery,, and now I'm talking about drinking beer from cleavage. How did this happen? Is it an omen???


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

No you're just EXORCISING your use of verbage!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote: I started this thread about a murder mystery,, and now I'm talking about drinking beer from cleavage.


Look Spookychuck I have no trouble combining, mystery, cleavage and beer.... I am thinking there is/could be *more* to this HORROR story.
david?

hehehehehe Ann

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

CAll it"Night of the Drunken,Beer Infested,Cleavage Showing Murder Mystery"

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

The last thing the frenzied, wild-eyed woman said as they took her away -- blood dripping from her knife and beer dripping from her impressive, silicon-enhance bossom -- was... "And I'd have gotten away with it too if not for you rotten kids and that damned dog!"


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Was that from a Lassie epidsode?LOL.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, as a matter of fact it was! It was from the movie "Lassie - when you come home brink a six-pack from the 7-Eleven." That's clever of you to have noticed that one!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

damn,I'm getting good!

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I know! It's from a Scooby-Doo episode right?*


"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Rats right, ricked! Scooby dooby do!!!!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL....Ricked huh? OK Rizard!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

As the scene opens, Shaggy and Scooby Do are standing to one side watching Velma and Daphnie trying to pull Fred, who is trying to lick the still dripping beer, from the suspect as the police are hauling here away.

Shaggy: Wow, Scoob...Fred really likes to keep abreast of the suspects, doesn't he?

Scooby looks up at Shaggy and nods his head. Shaggy looks back at Fred and shakes his head.

Shaggy: But that's it for this caper, Scoob. What say we find ourselves some scooby snacks?

Scooby: (enthusiastically) Oh ray, raggy!

While the same background rotoscopes behind them, Shaggy and Scooby slowly walk to the waterfront until Scooby spies an outside cafe and does a cartoon double take at the sign that says "All you can eat." He points a paw vigourously in the sign's direction.

Shaggy: Zoinks! All you can eat? That's for us!

Scooby: Rast one rare pays the bill! Scooby dooby do!!!

With a cartoon puff of dust, Shaggy and Scooby disappear from the street and suddenly appear at a table wearing napkins tied around their necks. A waitress appears with a platter and sets it on the table. Both dive into it leaving only feet exposed from a rising cloud indicating frenzy and turmoil. Finally they are back in their seats holding enormous sandwiches.

Shaggy: Oh boy, Scoob! A fish and roast beef sandwich with baloney, pickels, tomatoes, hot peppers, roast turkey, pork chops, broiled chicken, leg of lamb, peanut butter and pepperoni pizza on a seasame seed bun!

Scooby: Roo rogot the mustard, Shaggy! Heh heh heh!

Before either can take bites from the enormous sandwiches, there is a loud crashing sound, and the earth shakes, knocking food off the table.

Shaggy: Zoinks, Scoob! What's that?

Scooby: Ry don't row, Shaggy!!!

Suddenly, a skinny, fifty foot tall woman with a round head, slicked back black hair and a long, straight nose appears over the tops of the buildings. She's wearing a bikini top that looks like a thin, strained rubber band. Both Shaggy and Scooby do double takes.

Scooby: (Hiding under the table and shaking with fright) Rot's rat, Shaggy?? A ronster?

Shaggy: No, Scoob. It looks like Olive Oil!

Scooby: Rolive roil?

Shaggy: That's Popeye the sailorman's girl, Scoob. But what's she doing in OUR cartoon? And how did she get so big???

Scooby: (Coming out from under the table) She reets her spinach?

The stomping of Olive's enormous feet shake the ground like repeated earthquakes.

Shaggy: Zoinks, Scoob! She's coming this way! Let's get out of here!

Scooby: I'm rith roo!

Both of their feet start moving beneath them even though they don't move. Suddenly, a shadow falls on them, and before either can move, a boot the size of a mid-town bus with an exaggerated, rounded toe comes crashing down. Shaggy does a double and then triple take. His head moves from side to side as he looks around.

Shaggy: Scoob? Scoob? Scooby Do, where are you?

Suddenly, before Shaggy can move, Olive's second gigantic boot comes down. Olive looks around, thinking she'd heard someone calling. Not seeing anyone, she shrugs and keeps on walking.

The flying saucer that turned her into a giant hovers overhead. Suddenly a voice over a loudspeaker blares out from it.

Flying Saucer: 
There was a thin woman with a really big shoe
Who took a bad step and squashed Scooby Doo!
He looked like a puddle of something like goo
Poor Shaggy was crushed...
Since she stepped on him too!

The flying saucer zooms away, continuing to follow the somewhat confused fifty-foot Olive.

Fade to black



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Here you go, Mysty. Dave's demented cartoon festival! I've been wanting to bump this one up for a while!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

And I'll help BUMP it since I just got back online after a few days... boy, I missed ya'll

David, This was ROTFLOL! Funny!
heheheheheheh
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, Ann, if you liked Scooby, then you're gonna love "Night of the Living Mickey"!!!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

You know the funny thing? David post's Shaggy and Scooby talking to eachother, I can actually hear their voices. Oh no! I think I need some medication to stop the voices.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Scooby: Rokay, Reepy. Row bout an aspirin?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Night of the living Mickey?? I missed that one!! LOVED this one David, LMAOROTFF!!*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

SHOOTING SCRIPT FOR "NIGHT OF THE LIVING MICKEY"

As the scene opens, Mickey and Minnie Mouse are riding down a lonely country road in Mickey's roundish cartoon car with oversize balloon tires. From Minnie's expression, the two of them are having an argument.

Interior shot inside car

Minnie Mouse: (through an exaggerated frown) You know it isn't going to kill you, Mickey. It's only once a year.

Mickey Mouse: Sure, Minnie. But it's four hours here then four hours back just to spend five minutes putting flowers on Walt's grave.

Minnie Mouse: Well, Michael Eisner thinks it's good for the company's image. Besides, Walt was like...well...like your father.

Mickey Mouse: (huffing as he drives) Well, he was kind of a rat.

Minnie Mouse: Oh Mickey! Don't say things like that! Not here!

Mickey looks at her, smiling an evil cartoon smile as he pulls the car to a stop in the middle of an old, unkempt cemetary in the middle of nowhere.

Mickey Mouse: You're afraid of this place, aren't you?

Minnie Mouse: (shivering) I don't like ghosts. That's why I didn't do "Lonesome Ghosts" with you and Donald and Goofy.

Mickey Mouse springs out of the car and Minnie gets out cautiously, looking around the deserted graveyard.

Mickey Mouse: (from behind a tombstone) They're coming to get you Minnie!

Minnie Mouse: (frowning, still trembling) Stop it!

Mickey Mouse: They're coming for you Minnie!

Minnie Mouse: Stop it! You're acting like a Warner Brothers cartoon!

Mickey Mouse: They want you Minnie! They've been dead a long time!

Minnie Mouse: Stop trying to scare me this minute, Mickey Mouse!

Mickey Mouse: (Popping out from behind the tombstone) Their coming for you Minnie! Look! Here comes one of them now!

Before Minnie Mouse can turn, there are screams and squeaks from behind the tombstone. A dust cloud rises around it from which occasional fists and feet can be seen. Suddenly, something flys out of the cloud and lands at Minnie's feet. It's one of Mickey's large round ears. Minnie's legs begin to spin into a blur, and she rockets away, leaving a dust trail behind her.

Minnie Mouse: (alternately squeaking in terror) I'll go get some help! This isn't in my contract!

Long shot of Minnie running through trees as the sun begins to set, frequently running into them or falling down. Each time she does, a stream of bright yellow stars spiral around her head. Shaking her head to clear it, she spots a deserted farm house. She runs for it, dashing through the door. She slams it behind her and leans against it, panting.

Minnie Mouse: Oh my gosh! I knew we were up for contract negotiations, but I didn't think things were THAT bad! I told that idiot Eisner he'd ruin us by putting Eddie Murphy in "The Haunted Mansion." But did he listen? No. He didn't listen about the Paris thing either, and look what happened to that!

Suddenly, there's a rattling noise from somewhere in the room, stopping Minnie in mid rant. Minnie looks around and sees a table cloth covering something that's obviously shaking underneath it. She looks to her left and spies a baseball bat conveniently resting against the sofa. Picking it up, she hurries over and pulls the cloth away. A small black duck is cowering on the floor with his hands covering his eyes.

Daffy Duck: (big cartoon tears streaming from his eyes) Don't kill me! Don't eat me! I'm too young to die!

Minnie Mouse: (dropping the bat) Oh my gosh! What are you doing here? You don't work for Disney.

Daffy Duck: (sprining up and grabbing Minnie) Disney?? Disney??? Who cares about that! They're everywhere I tell you!!! Everywhere!!!

Minnie Mouse: (Pushing him away) What is everywhere?

Daffy Duck: (shaking) Them! 

Minnie Mouse: Who?

Daffy Duck: We were shooting a new cartoon when they came out of nowhere and ate everybody up!

Minnie Mouse: Who did?

Daffy Duck: They ate up the director, and they ate up the camera man. Then they ate up the extras and the guy driving the limo.

Minnie Mouse: Who ate them up?

Daffy Duck: Well, they weren't going to get this little black duck, sister...no sirree!

Minnie Mouse: (Shaking the duck) WHO?

Daffy Duck: (pointing toward the window) Them!

Minnie runs to the window and peers outside. She does a cartoon double take at what she sees.

Minnie Mouse: Oh my gosh! It can't be! It mustn't be! But it is! It's ZOMBIE BABIES!

Outside, dozens of tiny rotting forms in diapers lumber toward the house. Some are swinging teddy bears. Others are holding bottles.

Daffy Duck: (starting to panic) They found me! They found me! Woo woo woo woo! Whadda we gonna do? Whadda we gonna do?

Minnie Mouse: (looking around) Why don't we hide in the basement?

Daffy Duck: (running in circles) Call the air force! Call the marines! Call Homeland Security! Woo woo woo woo woo woo!

Minnie Mouse: Let's just hide in the basement!

Daffy Duck: (stopping suddenly) I have it! We'll bolt the doors! We'll board up the windows! We'll fill the moat!

Minnie Mouse: Why don't we just hide in the basement.

Daffy Duck: Wait a minute...I've got guns!

Daffy Duck runs to a desk against one of the walls and pulls out to oversize cartoon guns. He hands one to Minnie, who just stares at it.

Daffy Duck: They're not gonna get me without a fight! No sir! Dirty Harry's got nothing on this duck!

Suddenly, the door bursts in and the zombie babies begin shuffling inside, staring hungrily at the duck and the mouse.

Minnie Mouse: Oh no! They're inside! Are they going to eat us?

Daffy Duck: Worse. I think they're gonna sing!

Grinning evilly, the zombie babys link arms, forming a line. As they begin a high kicking dance, they start singing.

Zombie Babies: (In four part harmony) It's a world of laughter a world of tears, a world of ducks and chicks with mouse ears, We are light on our feet...and it's you that we'll eat! It's a small world after all!

Chorus: It's a small world after all! It's a small world after all! It's a small world after all, it's a small, small world!

Minnie and Daffy: (speaking together in horror) Oh no! Not that! Anything but THAT!

Without looking at each other or anything else, they each raise the cartoon gun they are hold, aim them at their respective heads and fire off a shot. There are two thuds as Daffy and Minnie hit the floor.

Two of the zombie babies stare down at the bodies on the floor then up at each other. They reach up and pull off their masks. 

Bugs Bunny: (chewing on a carrot) Ain't I a stinker?

Mickey Mouse: (Grinning) Ha ha ha! I knew that fake ear would get her!

Bugs Bunny: That's the last time that duck will upstage me, doc!

Mickey Mouse: Same with her.

Bugs Bunny: What did you say her problem was, doc? Didn't ya say you thought she was crazy?

Mickey Mouse: (looking annoyed) No! I said I thought she was f__king Goofy!

Bugs Bunny: Oh.

Bugs and Mickey turn and walk out of the house arm in arm. As they leave, another zombie baby pulls off his mask, revealing the face of Porky Pig. He makes a circle in the air with one hand.

Porky Pig: Tha..tha..that's all, folks!

Fade to black...

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LMFAOFROTFF!!!!!!!! OMG! David!! You are F***ing hysterical!! I'll be cryin' for days over THIS one! I'm going to copy all your cartoon stories, and start myself a David's F***in' Funnies book!! Man my ass is LOVIN' the carpet right now!*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, gee, I'm glad you liked that. And they say Merlot isn't good for you! LOL! Can you just imagine how much fun MY cartoon network would be?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*They'd have to put it on the Playboy channel, LST! I didn't just like it--that was one of the best laughs I've had in days, I LOVED IT!! I hate Merlot, but if it's that good, maybe I can syphon some down! 
*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

And there's other potential scripts that still need development...like "Garfield the 13th", "Winnie the Pooh and Norman Bates, too", "Jurrasic Simpsons" and my personal favorite, "The Little Mermaid Blow a Trucker." Whaddaya think, huh?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LMAOST, I love your script choises! The Little Mermaid Blow a Trucker?? Is that anything like Debbie Does Dallas? Or is that a play on "Duel"?*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

:BOWS: to the King of the Funnies

That was hysterical, bwhahahahahhaha 
you are so warped!
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Lets see....ummm,Wicked is the Queen of Halloween and David is the King of Halloween Funnies.Looks like the begining of a beautiful friendship!LOL.We bow down to our king & queen!!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

and ROD???? What is *YOUR* title?

they usually just call me a$$hole, LOL!

ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah,thats about right!At least thats probably what my neighbors would like to call me!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

hehehehe my neighbors aren't close enough to care. That title is bestowed on me by those who uh--- love <?> me
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey maybe we can be long lost relatives...the A$$holes.Well I live in Manassas,the town of Mana$$oles!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

hehehehehe.... I live in the highest point in Florida. Mt. Dora. We actually have hills 

But I am sure we can be relatives. I mean really, we both have the same taste in Fuzzy Slippers, and latex.........

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Have you've seen House of a 1000 Corpses yet?If not get and put the kids to bed early.

rod spain


----------

